# all'ombra di



## cunegonda

Hola a todos:
¿cómo traduciríais la expresión "all'ombra di"? Ya se que quiere decir "bajo el amparo, o la protección de… etc.etc," pero me gustaría conocer vuestras propuestas: por ejemplo algún modismo… que ahora se me escapa… ¡vaya!.
Espero con ansia.
El contexto:
Don Jorge sarà destinato a sistemarse all'ombra del re… (o sea que va de ambiente histórico)
Gracias.


----------



## 0scar

Normalmente es igual "...a la sombra de", depende del contexto.


----------



## gatogab

cunegonda said:


> Hola a todos:
> ¿cómo traduciríais la expresión "all'ombra di"? Ya se que quiere decir "bajo el amparo, o la protección de… etc.etc," pero me gustaría conocer vuestras propuestas: por ejemplo algún modismo… que ahora se me escapa… ¡vaya!.
> Espero con ansia.
> El contexto:
> Don Jorge sarà destinato a sistemarse all'ombra (en la parte oscura)  del re…(parte luminosa) (o sea que va de ambiente histórico)
> Gracias.


 
In Italia esiste 'il governo ombra' e non è sotto protezione (amparo) del governo in carica. Governa 'nell'oscurità, paralellamente', come se fosse nella parte oscura della luna. 
Si tratta dell'opposizione.
gg


----------



## Mister Draken

Perdón por reflotar este hilo. Me encuentro con el mismo problema y como verán en la frase a continuación no creo que pueda usarse «bajo el amparo» o similares.

Dice: La vicenda dei profughi ebrei assume contorni più precisi quando, *all’ombra della* Shoah, Arendt scrive le pagine forse più lette e discusse della sua opera del 1951 _Le origini del totalitarismo_, quelle dedicate ai rifugiati di tutto il mondo.

Mi traducción es: «Las vivencias de los autoevacuados judíos adquieren contornos más precisos cuando, *a la sombra de* la Shoah, Arendt escribe las páginas quizá más leídas y discutidas de su obra de 1951 _The Origins of Totalitarism_ [_Los orígenes del totalitarismo_], aquellas dedicadas a los refugiados del mundo entero».

Quien conozca la historia de Hannah Arendt no puede interpretar que  ella estuviese bajo la protección de o amparada por la Shoah.

¡Gracias!


----------



## lorenzos

Interpreterei: nell'oscurità/nell'ombra proiettata/gettata/lasciata (anche al plurale): _nelle ombre lasciate dalla Shoah._
Pero mira aquì, simplemente "_a la sombra_".


----------



## symposium

Creo que este uso de "all'ombra di" no esté completamente correcto; me explico: si estàs "all'ombra di" quiere decir que haces lo que haces bajo la protecciòn de alguien màs importante que tù, como las plantas pequeñas que crecen al lado de las plantas màs grandes. En la citaciòn de aquì arriba, creo que el autor haya sido influenciado por el aspecto literal de la frase, por la evocaciòn de la oscuridad, para indicar un perìodo de tinieblas en la historia, pero propiamente creo que la expresiòn "all'ombra di" no se utilice con este sentido.


----------



## Mister Draken

Esa es mi impresión: quiere referirse a la Shoah como algo oscuro y emplea una expresión confusa (y que significa algo preciso, que se usa en un contexto de protección, como en el ejemplo que has dado).


----------



## lorenzos

_- all'ombra della crisi finanziaria
- all'ombra della guerra
- all'ombra del crimine
"La mia generazione è cresciuta all'ombra della Seconda guerra mondiale, che fu incredibilmente disastrosa per la Polonia, e all'ombra del genocidio che accompagnò questa guerra."_
... todos traducidos “a la sombra”


----------



## chlapec

Hola, quizás traducir al español como "bajo la (oscura) sombra de la Shoah..." ayude a desambiguar la expresión (en español). ¿Qué opinais?


----------



## Mister Draken

No hay duda de que todos son siempre ejemplos de algo negativo. Y los diccionarios son claros en italiano:

(Di Mauro) 11. FO angoscia, turbamento, sospetto; anche, situazione, condizione, evento, ecc., che suscita tali stati d’animo: _l’ombra del tradimento lo tormentava_, _un’ombra ha incrinato il loro rapporto.
_
Sin embargo, el Diccionario de la Real Academia no contiene ninguna acepción parecida o con ese significado.

Si se usa «a la sombra de» en castellano se entiende, pero no sé si es correcto.


----------



## Ciprianus

lorenzos said:


> _- all'ombra della crisi finanziaria
> - all'ombra della guerra
> - all'ombra del crimine
> "La mia generazione è cresciuta all'ombra della Seconda guerra mondiale, che fu incredibilmente disastrosa per la Polonia, e all'ombra del genocidio che accompagnò questa guerra."_
> ... todos traducidos “a la sombra”



Deberían traducirse  "en la sombra/en las sombras".

También "...en la sombra/en las sombras de la Shoah, Arendt..."


----------



## chlapec

Ciprianus said:


> Deberían traducirse  "en la sombra/en las sombras".
> 
> También "...en la sombra/en las sombras de la Shoah, Arendt..."



Hola Ciprianus. No en España.


----------



## Mister Draken

Hola, Ciprianus. Yo debería decirte también «no en Argentina» (salvo que sea otro de esos calcos del italiano y, en todo caso, uno de los menos frecuentes). Si así fuera, preferiría evitarlo para que entienda la traducción la mayor cantidad de hispanoparlantes. Gracias, desde luego.


----------



## Ciprianus

No se de que hablan  "_en las sombras_ de" es una frase  bastante trillada...

"Las heridas de la historia (Bellaterra), de Vicente Moga, rastrea *en las sombras de* la Guerra Civil."
 Diario el País, España.
Reportaje | La memoria dolorida de Carlota O'Neill

 "Pero me resisto a aceptar la “fascinación” del Rey ante la ejecutoria completa de un hombre a quien según el editorial de “El País” los españoles habían rechazado por millones en junio de 1977 porque su ejecutoria se hundía *en las sombras de *la guerra civil..."
 Ricardo de la Cierva, historiador español.
Abrazo real a Carrillo.


"en las sombras de" clarín - Google Search


----------



## Amapolas

Mister Draken said:


> Perdón por reflotar este hilo. Me encuentro con el mismo problema y como verán en la frase a continuación no creo que pueda usarse «bajo el amparo» o similares.
> 
> Dice: La vicenda dei profughi ebrei assume contorni più precisi quando, *all’ombra della* Shoah, Arendt scrive le pagine forse più lette e discusse della sua opera del 1951 _Le origini del totalitarismo_, quelle dedicate ai rifugiati di tutto il mondo.
> 
> Mi traducción es: «Las vivencias de los autoevacuados judíos adquieren contornos más precisos cuando, *a la sombra de* la Shoah, Arendt escribe las páginas quizá más leídas y discutidas de su obra de 1951 _The Origins of Totalitarism_ [_Los orígenes del totalitarismo_], aquellas dedicadas a los refugiados del mundo entero».
> 
> Quien conozca la historia de Hannah Arendt no puede interpretar que ella estuviese bajo la protección de o amparada por la Shoah.
> 
> ¡Gracias!


Aun sin conocer la historia de Hannah Arendt es difícil interpretar que una persona estuviese "amparada" por la Shoah.  Pero bueno, ¿qué opinás de "en medio de las tinieblas de la Shoah"?


----------



## Mister Draken

Amapolas said:


> Aun sin conocer la historia de Hannah Arendt es difícil interpretar que una persona estuviese "amparada" por la Shoah.  Pero bueno, ¿qué opinás de "en medio de las tinieblas de la Shoah"?



Podría ser... y también «ensombrecida por la Shoah».


----------



## symposium

Puede que no haya comprendido bien, pero si Arendt escribiò su obra en 1951 es evidente que ya no estaba en el medio de las tinieblas de la Shoah. A lo mejor, en este caso, "all'ombra di"="en el perìodo oscuro que sucediò a la Shoah", oscuro por el mucho dolor que muchas personas tenìan que aguantar.


----------



## Mister Draken

symposium said:


> Puede que no haya comprendido bien, pero si Arendt escribiò su obra en 1951 es evidente que ya no estaba en el medio de las tinieblas de la Shoah. A lo mejor, en este caso, "all'ombra di"="en el perìodo oscuro que sucediò a la Shoah", oscuro por el mucho dolor que muchas personas tenìan que aguantar.



Sí, es correcto lo que dices. La Shoah había terminado; por eso creo que "ensombrecida» puede funcionar.

Ensombrecer: 
2. tr. Poner sombrío o triste a alguien o algo. U. t. c. prnl.


----------



## Amapolas

symposium said:


> Puede que no haya comprendido bien, pero si Arendt escribiò su obra en 1951 es evidente que ya no estaba en el medio de las tinieblas de la Shoah. A lo mejor, en este caso, "all'ombra di"="en el perìodo oscuro que sucediò a la Shoah", oscuro por el mucho dolor que muchas personas tenìan que aguantar.


 Ah, por supuesto, estoy de acuerdo; no había reparado en el año. 
"Ensombrecida" estaría bien. Por pensar en alternativas, se me ocurre "con el ánimo ensombrecido por la Shoah, o a consecuencia de la Shoah".


----------



## lorenzos

No, no es el animo ensombrecido, son los años, el periodo. come "*en las sombras de* la Guerra Civil" de Ciprianus.


----------

